# 8520 Power Feed



## Jerry (Sep 29, 2015)

I found a Shars power feed that I am trying to adapt to my 8520. Has anyone tried this? I am sure I will have to make a bracket to mount to the right side. I am thinking, should I use the original bearing or ...? Also I believe the screw extension is for a Bridgeport so I will have to make that. Any suggestions will be appreciated!
Thanks Jerry


----------

